# FF failing to load js scripts on every call

## FokeyJoe

Hiya,

Sorry if this is isn't the most appropriate forum, but I'm not sure what's up and networking could be a factor.

The problem is that when I access sites that I'm developing on my local network (e.g. http://mydevbox:8080/) Firefox is failing to consistently load the scripts in each time on loading. It happens every other page load, and seems to fail to load a random set of scripts each time, though most prominently jquery. The browser accessing sites on the net is fine. Konqueror on the same box can also access the site just fine, as can FF on other machines (including FF on the server running Ubuntu in a VM).

Firebug says it aborted those scripts that didn't load. The server access log indicates a request wasn't made. I've tried disabling all FF add-ons. It's happening on FF3 and 4, binary and source-built versions. Wireshark not really telling me anything, just flying Ethernet II packets between each other.

My emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_905e_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 May 2011 17:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r2::<unknown repository>, 4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @GPL-COMPATIBLE @FREE dlj-1.1 PUEL skype-eula sun-bcla-java-vm ut2003"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 ao apache2 apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gdu gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hash iconv idn ieee1394 ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kqemu lcms ldap libnotify libwww live lm_sensors mad mhash midi mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia odbc offensive ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf perl png policykit portaudio posix ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline samba scanner sdl sdl-image semantic-desktop server session sharedmem sndfile sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg swat sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts videos vorbis wxwindows x264 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" NETBEANS_MODULES="ide nb php java webcommon gsf harness websvccommon" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

